# I have the shop space, now where to begin?



## Maction17 (Feb 18, 2015)

It might take a little imagination, but I finally have a stand alone space to build my dream shop. It will be the greatest project of all, though. We're closing on a house 4/30, and it comes with this amazing barn, built in 1795. So, where to begin? I have a vision, I'm just not quite sure what course of action to take, and I'm open to any and all suggestions! Even better, if you're near Cape Cod, come on down and take a look with me.


----------



## Ashus (Mar 8, 2015)

That's an absolutely gorgeous space! I'm quite envious!

If I had a space like that, I think my first step would be getting good lighting into whatever you designate as your primary work area. After that, I'd let the barn itself tell me what to do with it. Buildings that old have so much character - with over two centuries worth, I bet it's got some great stories to tell.


----------



## MinnesotaMarty (Jan 25, 2015)

Mac, 
Great building. All my comments based on, "if it were mine" point of view. Most barns don't make great shop spaces because clear span square feet is the easiest to make into shop space. Posts in the space presents challenges. Not impossible but challenges. I would download Sketchup and load the existing floor plan. This way you can play with various options just for space and what wall can be removed or not. Just because you want to move them or not move them. In others words the plan BEFORE you do anything is most important. No drilling holes for wiring nothing. Plan first then execute the plan. 
Then when you get to changing things to make it like you want and if you have to remove things, don't throw anything away. That patina on the wood has taken years to achieve. You will use that wood somewhere, trust me. 
I am a design build remodeler and most people don't do the plan and then end up tearing out things that they already have done. 
Good Luck
Marty


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Neat place.

I'd start with insulation tightening up the work area so I could have heat.


----------



## Maction17 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ashus and Marty-
Thanks for the input. I can tell you right now, the first thing I'm going to do (and the second, and third), is just sit in it for a long time. Explore, learn the space, and as you said Marty, plan. This ol' barn is too nice to be hasty.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Heat, then light. Then I'll move in to your loft and borrow your tools.

-Brian


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

The first step is to get rid of the two ghosts seen in third picture. I recommend watching Beetlejuice. Next, use some graph paper and draw your main spaces to scale. Then make some cut outs of your major tool footprints. Then think of how you process your stock. I like to joint my boards one face and one edge then i go to table saw to cut to size and width before planing the other face parallel. So I organized my power tools to give me good work flow. Move your foot prints of your tools around on the scaled drawing. Figure out space needed for indeed and outfeed into the equation. While my shop was being built I played around with the layout quite a bit. It was fun. And it worked really well. I haven't moved one major tool in 10 years.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

I also suggest heat and light as top priorities followed by power. A comfortable space to work in is a space you will want to spend time in while one that is uncomfortable to work in because it's dark, dank, or cold is a space you tend to find reasons not to visit. I would take a 12X12 insulated and well light space over a 30X30 unfinished space any day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

What a glorious place to spend spare time!

Sit, imagine, and plan is a big YES!

Think (maybe) about a smaller footprint for your work ench and handtools. Stationary electrical (and dust) stuff in another space. You'll rough material there, and bring it in for fit and finish. These thoughts may help if the space is segmented.

Bottom line, Congrats!


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice! I wish I had any space to work in where I didn't have to pickup my tools when I was done for the day. 
That looks like an amazing space to have and perfect for just about any use.

I agree with other suggestions. Feel the space out, and find out how to best lay out your shop, stationary tools, etc.

Ensure the flooring is stable, no boards sticking up, rotten, etc. the last thing you want is to trip and hurt yourself while using any of your tools.

Thoroughly inspect the main support structure and address any structural problems. In a couple of the pictures there looks to be some rotting in the structural beams, but I'm not there to look or feel, or have any idea what those beams actually support.

Address any water leaks. Last thing you want is a puddle of water on your tools, work surfaces, etc.

If you can, find a sawyer in your area that sells rough cut lumber, they may be able to provide you true 2"x? lumber for any renovations, it won't match the existing wood, but over time it'll gather its own patina and blend in better than modern dimensional lumber. There used to by one near my grandparents in southern NH, but that operation shut down when the person running it retired.

Lastly, remember it's a drafty barn meant for livestock, not a modern built, insulated building. You'll need to figure out how to best maintain your tools so that they don't rust with exposure to temperature and humidity swings throughout the year and how you plan to use the shop when it's hot/humid, or freezing cold (IE heating/cooling and insulation), although where you are the temperature swings may not be as bad as where we were in southern NH.

BTW, if you like eggs, you are in a great spot to raise chickens! I had 12 hens and we got nearly a dozen fresh eggs every morning. There's nothing like the taste of fresh eggs for breakfast. And hens are relatively easy to care for. We sold the extra eggs for 2.50/dozen and made back what we put into the cost of the chicken feed and bedding each month.

Good luck!


----------



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

> Think (maybe) about a smaller footprint for your work ench and handtools. Stationary electrical (and dust) stuff in another space. You ll rough material there, and bring it in for fit and finish. These thoughts may help if the space is segmented.


I agree, if it were my space I would have separate areas. (Turning, assembly, finishing, ect.)


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

My kind of guy!

Great space. Can't wait to see how it turns out.

You might be interested in my LJ web page. I included a lot of detail in finishing a space similar to where you are now. Send me a message if you would like further details.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow. I'd hate to take any of the old out of that place. It might be interesting to add on to the back of the building and have a modern shop there, and use the original structure for lumber storage or to keep those goats and horses you've always wanted.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Barn looks gorgeous - - first thing will be to get a floor in that you can work with, then set up some areas that are going to be more airtight, and heated - to make it comfortable, without costing you an arm and a leg.

Wood Heat seems attractive, but is not that stable, and often not covered in your homeowners policy for a "Unattached" building… so if there was a fire, Insurance might not cover.

*In reality - - - the TRUE answer will be to do whatever projects on the house that your wife wants… that tends to pave the way to spending money on the barn.*


----------



## Maction17 (Feb 18, 2015)

> My kind of guy!
> 
> Great space. Can t wait to see how it turns out.
> 
> ...


I'm going to mressage you, but apparently I need to get my post count up before I'm allowed to PM!


----------



## Maction17 (Feb 18, 2015)

You know, I wasn't thinking so much about the heat factor, but you all bring up a really good point- moisture running through there would wreak havoc on tools. My hope is I could repurpose enough of the wood I pull up to cover insultation, and keep the ol' barn patina.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Lucky guy! If it were me, I would close up the flooring and insulate the walls and ceilings for heat. Then electrical lighting and 120 and 240 power outlets with a new panel. If there is already a panel there, it might be very old and a fire hazard. The headroom in some of the areas looks a bit short, so I would raise the ceilings in those areas if possible. I would remove the stalls etc and open up the interior as much as possible, without getting into too much structural work. Also I would make the building secure with lockable entrances and windows. These are just very preliminary suggestions based upon the pics that you posted. Have fun, and plan ahead. You only want to remodel it once.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Mac - Here is a few photos.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I agree with ElChe,plus caulk everything on the outside walls to keep the cold winter and summer bugs out.the upstairs if it's a straight shot and not turns could be lumber storage and maybe a office/drafting/hang out area.If you have heavy stationary tools you may want to put 3/4 b/c or cdx ply down either on top or under the flooring you have.be a pain for a tool leg to fall threw.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That would be a dream project of a lifetime for a great many woodworkers. I wish you well. I would start out slowly and put a lot of thought into it. It has the makings of a first class shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Maction17 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the input, everyone.Your comments have reaffirmed what I was already paying attention to; this barn deserves to be restored with some thought and care. It'll be a slow process, but a fun and exciting one.


----------



## kenhouston (Jan 15, 2015)

You are one lucky human being. That place is the ultimate diamond in the rough. I ccould see spending the rest of my life just restoring the architecture and building the shop. By the time I'd be ready to go to work, I'd be dead. But boy would I be happy.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow. I would tear it down. Build a better shop and use all that reclaimed wood for amazing projects. The wood in that barn is worth more than the barn by a long shot. If it is really ~1800s, you have a gold mine of reclaimed materials there. I would put up a building on that space and keep the wood.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I would say the first thing you need to do is put in a new 200 amp breaker then you can do anything else.


----------



## Maction17 (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's an update, 2+ years later:

Still researching. Presently, the left side of the barn, which is much newer, works as my shop space (8×24).

What I know: 
-I need a proper foundation first and foremost. I've looked at options to lift, and I threw in some radiant heat, I could get 2/3rds of the footprint slabbed, and 1/3 6 foot dug out to tie in utilities, including a 100amp subpanel. It doesn't need to be lifted, though, and I'm now shifting my focus on putting in a foundation myself. The newer side has sonotubes, the rest is sitting on fieldstone.
*
Anyone care to jump in on a foundation discussion?*

For kicks, here's a pic of my most recent project. I found some 3" old pine slabs forgotten in a backyard of an antique store, and picked up two for $50. After a lot of planing and sanding, here's right after the 7th coat of spar went on.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice looking table


----------

